# G4003g - Bedding The Lathe To The Floor



## jjtgrinder (Aug 27, 2016)

I'm using the following method to "bed" the lathe to the concrete floor.

View media item 95423
View media item 95425
View media item 95424
The "foot bars will be welded to the bases that came with the lathe.


----------



## jjtgrinder (Aug 28, 2016)

Here is the headstock base with the "foot bars" welded on.

View media item 95426


----------



## Splat (Aug 29, 2016)

A little much, IMO, but it's your call. For my G4003G I added .25" thick steel outriggers that span the side of each stand with 1/2" hole at each end.  Then it's basically like Steve's setup here halfway down the page. I did this with my Heavy 10. Only thing different than Steve's setup is I added a concrete anchor in the floor at the middle of each span of outrigger. I then ran a 3/8" bolt thru the outriggers into the anchor. Just a prevention in case the lathe ever wants to tip. I doubt it ever will but better safe......


----------



## jjtgrinder (Aug 31, 2016)

Yes, These are "left overs" I used with a larger lathe.  The system worked so well, I was reluctant to do anything different.  This method allows complete control to set a lathe bed and lock it down.
If some minute "twist" develops, I can adjust it out.


----------



## Splat (Aug 31, 2016)

Once you get the lathe level you only need to keep it from moving since that'll throw the level out. Even just one bolt into an anchor, chemical or mechanical, in the floor on both sides of each cabinet is enough to stop it moving or tilting over.


----------



## epanzella (Sep 1, 2016)

I originally had rubber feet on my G4003G but accuracy would drift. I copied the rubber feet in steel and it hasn't moved since, still dead on after 3 years. There is a case to be made for bolting down because if I turn something heavy that's way out of balance the lathe will rock if I don't go slow. Sometimes too slow.


----------



## Splat (Sep 1, 2016)

epanzella said:


> I originally had rubber feet on my G4003G but accuracy would drift. I copied the rubber feet in steel and it hasn't moved since, still dead on after 3 years. There is a case to be made for bolting down because if I turn something heavy that's way out of balance the lathe will rock if I don't go slow. Sometimes too slow.



I, too, had tried the rubber feet, actually hockey pucks, but found the same. I'm with the bolt the lathe down group too.


----------



## jjtgrinder (Sep 7, 2016)

View media item 95431Got the lathe on the bases today!

Installed the leveling parts.
View media item 95432


----------



## jjtgrinder (Sep 13, 2016)

After the power hook-up I did the recommended break in of the spindle by running the lathe at each speed for 5 minutes  in forward and in reverse.  
I have not experienced the vibration others have written about.  The machine runs very smoothly at all speeds, no vibration.  
Another surprise is the work light is already converted to LED.  Very nice!


----------



## jjtgrinder (Sep 19, 2016)

I'm finished with the "bedding" of lathe to the floor.  I proceeded to install the taper attachment,  the lead-screw nut on the new cross slide lead-screw , that came with the taper attachment, was defective.  Called Grizzly, shipping a new nut.  Hope it fits!!!


----------



## jjtgrinder (Sep 24, 2016)

It did fit but, the hole to receive the bolt from the cross-slide is missing.
 This is the problem I had with the original nut that came with the taper attachment. 
 I called grizzly and the customer support department said that the customer has to drill their own hole and tap it. The installation instructions indicate the nut should already have a hole. ????


----------

